# New HDTV Selection Help Really Needed



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

Have been faithful Sony owners for over 30 years. I want to upgrade from our 46E3000 to a newer model. I really like Sony NX720 from Best But yet I know there are many other good brands. Recommendations please!


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

Need to know more info. What is your price range? What size are you looking for? Are you willing to go plasma? How bright is your viewing environment?


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

donnymac said:


> Need to know more info. What is your price range? What size are you looking for? Are you willing to go plasma? How bright is your viewing environment?


Price range: $800 to $1,600 (approx)
Size: 46 inch
Plasma: Maybe
Viewing environment: Gernerally low light, early morning reflected light.

Thank you


----------

